# Mikey7182's build log 2010



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, since my builds have gotten fairly more involved than they started off, I am starting a new build log. My current build has taken a little over a month to amass the equipment and construct everything. The goal was to extract as much useable airspace out of the bed as possible while making enough room for amps, batteries, etc. and still being able to use the bed cover.  Here is the equipment list:

HU/Processing: Pioneer DEH-P01
Midbass: JBL 2118H
Mid/high: B&C DE500 compression drivers, Illusion Audio CH-1 horn lenses
Subs: 3 JBL W15GTi MKII 
Amps: JBL PX300.4 (x2), JBL/Crown BPX2200.1 (x1)
Power: Kinetik HC1800 (x2)

I do have a pair of B&C 10NW64 on their way to me that will replace the 2118 in the doors, and a pair of Faital 6FE100 that will be used as a dedicated midrange in the kicks. No work on either of those yet, but will post build pics as they arrive. 

I will let the pics do most of the talking. First, the enclosure build- the first few pics are test fit with the enclosure pieces set in place.



















































































Continued below...


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Continued...










I made some battery mounts out of threaded rod and backstrap. They are bolted down through the bottom of the bed. The 1/0 is a bit of a frenzied mess but it's as clean as it can be without battery terminals that have 4 1/0 inputs.  I have two runs of positive 1/0 coming from the front battery, and two 1/0 grounds running to the frame under the bed. Two additional power and ground connect the two batteries. Everything is fused within 18" of each battery.



















And the finished amp rack/enclosure:










I hid these power/ground wires at first, but the more I looked at it, I really liked the color combo and the dual inputs at the amp, so I kept them visible and zip tied them:










This is a better shot of the two 4 channels and the woofers. I ran some white LED along the top of the woofers that are connected to a switch so I can flip them on for a bit of visibility.










Here is all that's visible from between the two seats- the BPX is centered on the two 4 channels:










And a little nighttime shot of the HU:










Horns are still under the dash and the 2118 are behind the stock panels. I will be building new panels for the B&C 10s and new kicks for the Faitals. Pics will come as the build progresses.

First impressions- the woofs have a nice kick to them.  They are so musical, yet the horns/mids keep up just fine. It is VERY fun to listen to. The enclosure is about 13 cubes net tuned to the low 30s, with 160" of port area. I built the port and the "sub port" the same width for symmetry, and it happened to work out perfectly for reverse mounting the subs to show off those beautiful motors. 

Having owned a P01 before, I knew what to expect. I can't say enough good things about this HU. The processing capabilities are endless, connectivity is versatile, and installation/useability is very intuitive (even in partial Japanese!) The AutoEQ seems to have killed off the bottom end grunt of my subs (they have MUCH more low end when AutoEQ is OFF) so I will need to play around with that a bit. Other than that, I am very pleased with the results, and looking forward to the additional displacement of some 10" midbass.


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good Mike! I really like how you can see the baskets thru the blow thru.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

..................

Very cool. Would love to hear that.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

this makes me really want to come and demo your truck now!! that sucker must POUND (of course, only when you want to...)


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> this makes me really want to come and demo your truck now!! that sucker must POUND (of course, only when you want to...)


I have some airshocks I am installing this weekend to support all the added weight in the bed, so I should be free to meet up somewhere after this weekend if you'd like.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Jeebus...


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

what kinda twuck is that?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

stills said:


> what kinda twuck is that?


It's a 2003 Chevy S10 single cab short bed with a 4 cylinder (and not a stock alternator)


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

That's going to be painful....a local guy around Memphis from the old SIN forum had an similar model S-10 w/a blowthru consisting of a wall and 3 15"s, first Adire Tempests then RE Audio, etc..

First time I ever felt like the air was being vacuumed from my lungs!

Nice job on the enclosure and everything else...


Jeremy


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> It's a 2003 Chevy S10 single cab short bed with a 4 cylinder (and not a stock alternator)


Where'd you get your alternator? I got a 98 S10 reg cab with the 4 cyl and i want an alt for it.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Where'd you get your alternator? I got a 98 S10 reg cab with the 4 cyl and i want an alt for it.


I bought it from a place called dBElectrical:

DB Electrical Starter-Alternator

It is rated at 200A at 1,500rpm IIRC, and 115A at idle. It also came with a smaller pulley to increase output at idle/reach max output faster, although I've never used it or needed it. I paid $215 shipped and have had it installed for over 2 years with no problems. The guy who builds them is great too- spent a lot of time on the phone with me going over various options.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice! im gonna need this soon. Thanks.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

You have GOT to be kidding me. That is without a doubt the nicest blow-through I have ever seen!!!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah, that's a nice blow through.

Jesus, himself, would be happy to drive this.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

chithead said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me. That is without a doubt the nicest blow-through I have ever seen!!!


Thanks man.  I'm happy with how it turned out. I've definitely seen more flashy installs, but that's not really my thing. 



bassfromspace said:


> Yeah, that's a nice blow through.
> 
> Jesus, himself, would be happy to drive this.


LOL I kept "Him" in mind during the planning phase. I'd like to think if Jeebus had a setup, it would be mine.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

mikey7182 said:


> Thanks man.  I'm happy with how it turned out. I've definitely seen more flashy installs, but that's not really my thing.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I kept "Him" in mind during the planning phase. I'd like to think if Jeebus had a setup, it would be mine.


Boomin' on the cross.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

My B&C 10NW64 arrived this morning. These things are monsters:










Here they are next to a Faital W8N8-150 8" midbass and the 6FE100 that will be my dedicated midrange. The Faital 8" is actually deeper than the 10!



















Specs on the 10NW64:

600 W continuous program power capacity
64 mm (2.5 in) copper voice coil
50 – 2500 Hz response
*96 dB sensitivity
Fs 50 Hz*
Re 5.2 ohm
Qes 0.27 
Qms 4.5 
Qts 0.26 
Vas 27.5 dm3 (0.95 ft3)
Sd 320 cm2 (50.00 in2)
η0 1.3 %
*Xmax ± 8 mm* 
Xvar ± 10 mm
Mms 47g
Bl 17.5 Txm
Le 0.47 mH

After nearly 2 years using the 2118, I am very excited about these.  More to come.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

absolutely phenominal sound, mike... i was completely taken away. thanks for a good demo!


----------



## Gozza (Feb 2, 2010)

That's bloody awesome! Loving that headunit too, very sexy
How does it all sound?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Gozza said:


> That's bloody awesome! Loving that headunit too, very sexy
> How does it all sound?


As it sits, I think it sounds very good. I have yet to install the 10s and dedicated midranges, but hopefully will have those in within a few weeks.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Mikey, that sub enclosure is somethin' serious man! I've been thinking about trying to fit those 10" B&C driver in my doors. Can't wait for the upcoming weeks.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Is there any way you could please measure the magnet width & depth on the B&C? I'd appreciate it if you did.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

fish said:


> Is there any way you could please measure the magnet width & depth on the B&C? I'd appreciate it if you did.


The overall top mount depth of the driver is 4". The specs list it as 4.4" but this includes the flange of the basket, so these are actually a bit more shallow than I thought. Subtracting whatever your baffle thickness may be, you may only need about 3-3.5" of depth behind the baffle to make these work. So a few measurements- the magnet depth obviously is 4" from the back of the flange, and 4" in diameter. The basket depth is about 2.5" from the back of the flange, and about 8" in diameter at the deepest point. Here are a few pics:




























Hope that helps.

Thanks for the compliments on the enclosure. 1" MDF is the only way to fly.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics... it keeps hope alive. 

What bandwidth do you plan on using those in?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

fish said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the pics... it keeps hope alive.
> 
> What bandwidth do you plan on using those in?


Somewhere around 80-100hz HPF to 250-300hz LPF.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

What made you decide to add dedicated midranges with the 10s? Looks like those B&C will play clean up to the high pass on the compression drivers.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

funkalicious said:


> What made you decide to add dedicated midranges with the 10s? Looks like those B&C will play clean up to the high pass on the compression drivers.


The frequency response of the 10s is flat up to about 1khz, but that is assuming they are mounted on-axis. Trying to run a driver with that much cone area off axis up to 800hz would create beaming issues and create a pretty layered stage. The point of the dedicated midrange is to be able to increase midbass output, plus gain a bit of stage width while maintaining the height I already have.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for that info. I am considering running a 10 in the floor and hadn't considered the off axis response. Hmmmmm. More decisions:thinking:!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn Mikey I'm loving your new setup. Perfect mix of SQ and SPL, pretty much what I'm hoping to have some day. Keep up the good work, if you're ever down in San Diego, let me know I'd love to hear this.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

funkalicious said:


> Thanks for that info. I am considering running a 10 in the floor and hadn't considered the off axis response. Hmmmmm. More decisions:thinking:!


The floor might be a different story, depending on the angle. If you can get them pretty far forward (toward the front of the truck) on an angled floor, you might be able to make it work in a 2-way, depending on the 10. Still, a dedicated midrange might make things a bit easier.


Luis- I'll definitely hit you up if I'm in SD. I think I still have your number.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll be using JBL 2123s. I can't remember off the top of my head, but it was either Todd Matsubara or Harry Kimura that used the same drivers in the rear quarter crossed over from 600Hz to 800Hz depending on which compression driver he was using up front. Mine will be in the floor right in front of the seats so I figured approximately 80Hz to 800Hz with 24db slopes would work ok. However, this _is_ diy car audio and I know that MRMV. Only one way to find out!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

funkalicious said:


> I'll be using JBL 2123s. I can't remember off the top of my head, but it was either Todd Matsubara or Harry Kimura that used the same drivers in the rear quarter crossed over from 600Hz to 800Hz depending on which compression driver he was using up front. Mine will be in the floor right in front of the seats so I figured approximately 80Hz to 800Hz with 24db slopes would work ok. However, this _is_ diy car audio and I know that MRMV. Only one way to find out!


I would have run the 2123 had they not been as heavy. My doors already hate me as it is.  I run the 2118 right now which are phenomenal and I'd imagine the 2123 is more of the same.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

I figure if they don't work out I can definitely get the 2118 more forward. But damn I want the 10s to work!


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I ran both the 2118’s and 2123's in my home system at different times. The sound is very similar w/the 2123's being more efficient.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Mitch  Good to see you around.

I am eager to hear the B&C 10s, but at the same time I am having a hard time completely redoing the doors as I wonder how much better it could actually sound than it does now. The 2118 really is tough to beat.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Dude! you are sick in the head!!! I need to get out there and hear this thing! I haven't been around in a while and finally come back and see you've gone silly.. Looks great boss!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, that thing mustpound! What would you call that type of box design?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

M3NTAL said:


> Dude! you are sick in the head!!! I need to get out there and hear this thing! I haven't been around in a while and finally come back and see you've gone silly.. Looks great boss!


Cruise on out for sure. Having a listening session with another local member this afternoon as a matter of fact.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Wow, that thing mustpound! What would you call that type of box design?


I think it looks more complex than it is, but I would say it's just a regular vented enclosure. If you picture the baffle as the "front" of the box, all that's really different is I reverse mounted the subs. I don't think the "tunnel" they're in contributes to the sound much, although I have no way of knowing for sure obviously. All I know is it pounds like a drunken sailor on a $10 hooker.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

mikey7182 said:


> Thanks Mitch  Good to see you around.
> 
> I am eager to hear the B&C 10s, but at the same time I am having a hard time completely redoing the doors as I wonder how much better it could actually sound than it does now. The 2118 really is tough to beat.


What do you listen to?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> What do you listen to?


 I just picked up a Marilyn Manson and Flyleaf album about an hour ago. Scroll thru my iPod and you'll find everything from Zeppelin to Mudvayne to Eminem. Tool/MJK are about my favorites.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Any updates on the B&C's? 

Are you going IB or sealed with them?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

fish said:


> Any updates on the B&C's?
> 
> Are you going IB or sealed with them?


It looks like they are not going to fit without some serious fabrication, so the project is on hold for now. I have those Faital W8N8-150 that I am going to try out in place of the JBL 2118 in a 3-way setup with the Faital 6s in the kicks and see how that sounds. Hopefully I can start working on the kicks this weekend.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

mikey7182 said:


> I just picked up a Marilyn Manson and Flyleaf album about an hour ago. Scroll thru my iPod and you'll find everything from Zeppelin to Mudvayne to Eminem. Tool/MJK are about my favorites.


Cool.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> It looks like they are not going to fit without some serious fabrication, so the project is on hold for now. I have those Faital W8N8-150 that I am going to try out in place of the JBL 2118 in a 3-way setup with the Faital 6s in the kicks and see how that sounds. Hopefully I can start working on the kicks this weekend.


that sucks dude... not enough depth in the doors even with the fiberglassing?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> that sucks dude... not enough depth in the doors even with the fiberglassing?


The baskets are too wide to mount them IB- they hit the window crank. So my only option would be to do sealed door panels, which I'm not quite ready to bang out yet. As it is, I think there's quite a bit of impact. 10s would be fun to try out though.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> The baskets are too wide to mount them IB- they hit the window crank. So my only option would be to do sealed door panels, which I'm not quite ready to bang out yet. As it is, I think there's quite a bit of impact. 10s would be fun to try out though.


time for a new truck?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> time for a new truck?


Been kicking that around, oddly enough.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

updates mike... where are the kickpanels??? did you get started on the three way yet?


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

The 2118 + Horns are a very nice combo. Very natural sounding while still retaining plenty of detail. The stage is large and felt pretty correct in size with good image placement. It puts you right up front in the venue. Of course a trio of 15" GTi's on close to 3 Kw gives a lot of flexibility on how Matt can flavor whatever the particular track is. It place the full sub sonic FR with no roll off.

For a pure SQ system, I can't picture the midrange getting too much better, but with the addition of the 10" B&C's I think Mike is going for even closer to the SQ/SQL/Live experience which he is pretty close too.

Very well thought out and executed setup. If I wasn't all about keeping my vehicle stock looking - I'd throw some horns under my dash.


----------



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice build.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

twosevennine said:


> Nice build.


Thank you.

I bought a new car and am in the process of a new build. I will get some pics up once it's closer to completion.


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

did you get those kicks done?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

xcoldricex said:


> did you get those kicks done?


yeah mike, did you?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Q-Factor said:


> I was thinking the same.


Only 25 more to go and you can post in the Classifieds.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

mikey7182 said:


> Only 25 more to go and you can post in the Classifieds.


He was up to 37 last night then got a bunch deleted :laugh:

/off topic


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> Only 25 more to go and you can post in the Classifieds.


oh, boy... really? "Up for grabs: 2 Visonik subs, SPL edition, 2000 watts, great sound... asking 600 shipped."


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

He puts the Queer-****er in Q-Factor.


----------

